# Настройка клавиатуры на Аккордеоне



## Cronokros (7 Дек 2019)

Посоветуйте как настроить жесткость клавиатуры 
*Аккордеон Royal Standart Montana*


----------



## ugly (8 Дек 2019)

Не имеет смысла сие действие, аккордеон любительский. Если какие-то клавиши сильно выбиваются из общего ряда, то замена пружин.


----------



## Cronokros (8 Дек 2019)

Это я понимаю, взял его не давно именно для того что бы гаммы арпеджио погонять, сейчас приходиться работать на мелодике а там как вы понимаете упругость ваще нулевая).
А на аккордеоне чувствую через чур жестковата грузиком потестил де то 140-150гр
Вот и думаю как это самому подогнать под себя грам думаю на 125-130


----------



## ugly (8 Дек 2019)

Нужна замена пружин.
Но может ухудшиться компрессия.


----------



## Cronokros (8 Дек 2019)

У этих моделей пружиный стоят?


----------



## Cronokros (8 Дек 2019)

может тогда от занятий полегчают ани)


----------

